# Naughty battery



## NiceDevice (2/2/16)

I had a bit of a scare today with my brand new Vaporesso. I installed a Tesiyi 40A battery and everything was great. Then, the LCD display on the device started acting funny... Even when I switched it off. What was worse was that the device started heating up! Returned it to the shop and after replacing the battery with a 30A battery (a green one... Not sure of the brand) everything seems fine. Let's hope it stays that way


----------



## shaunnadan (2/2/16)

say whaaat!! thats freeking scary

i hope it was just the battery and there are no issues with the mod.


----------



## NiceDevice (2/2/16)

M


shaunnadan said:


> say whaaat!! thats freeking scary
> 
> i hope it was just the battery and there are no issues with the mod.


Me too. I really like this mod. It's not as bulky as my SMOK x cube II, with sub-ohm tank that uses coils with porous enamel for wicking. Awesome flavour and clouds!


----------

